# Next car ??



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

So I have had my 2014 Vauxhall Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition for almost a year now and I have loved every minute of it. Its such a fantastic handling car, no understeer and no oversteer, it just grips and goes thanks to its Drexler diff, Bilstien Dampers and Brembos all as standard. NOW ........ I have a 3 year old son who fits in it fine, no space issues. But we have a little one on the way and so I have started that horrible thought of giving up the fun car and getting something bigger and more practical and possibly more boring . .......

Now after reading many many reviews, I have actually narrowed it down to 1 car, in my price range, but would like to know if anyone owns one or has driven one for a time period and how they got on. Also feel free to express you views even if you haven't driven or owned one. Looking to change next year, so prices will come down even more.

The car in question is the new Astra K, and more specifically, the Astra SRi Nav 1.6 Turbo 200. Its a 1.6 Turbo petrol engine producing 200BHP and 220lb/ft. 0-60mph in 6.6 secs, and will nudge almost 150mph. Road tax is £120 for the year and according to road testers it will do 35mpg around town and over 50mpg on a run. 6-8month old examples have already dropped to around £16k . So it seems I can still have my fun just in a more spacious and grown up way? The only downside I see is that even with the nice 18" wheel upgrade pack it doesn't really stand out and look amazing, its a nice car, just not amazing.



















Would just like other peoples thoughts? Yes or No?

James


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well I will start, now having a family is a big thing, kids take a lot of your time and effort:wall: so when it comes to picking a car that accommodates all your needs is quiet easy, there are so many to choose from now going from a sporty corsa to a drab looking Astra is a hard decision to make, why not go for a sporty type like Merc A45 220AMG Line, looks far nicer than that old mans car and has a sporty look as well, plus you can fit the kids in the back:thumb: just don't get the Astra :wall: shop around the Merc dealerships and you will pick up a newish A45 as the new face lift ones are out now, so am sure you will find one before the face lift model came out:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can't go too far wrong with this new Astra, from what I have read,it's the best handling and fun to drive Astra to date and it's packed with the latest tech, the boot is of a decent size too and the quality of the plastics has improved immensely. A good choice you made. :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

What about a Golf R 5 dr or even estate? Also the likes of the Focus ST/RS etc available as well. Plenty of larger, more practical cars out there than can still be a hoot to rag about when your in the car yourself


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Focus ST would get my vote, or even a Golf GTI/R if you like to wear aviators, tight suits and use loads of hair gel. :lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd never want a Vauxhall again tbh! But that's me.

Far better out there.

Plus it'll depreciate like a stone.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd go for something like Seat Leon FR / Cupra / Cupra R


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Octavia VRs?


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Seat Leon FR, Audi A3,skoda vrs & focus st , all good family cars +fun when no family on board. all can be mapped to a good level.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The latest Astra is class leading from the reviews I've seen / read.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. 

Merc A class might be worth a look if they do a decent petrol engine in budget. As I will NEVER go diesel again. 

Sorry forgot to say, I have had a diesel Astra J before boxed to 232BHP and 365lb/ft, quick yes, but no noise and MPG around town was terrible (I do 95% town driving). 

VAG cars are a def no no, had a few and they were terrible reliability wise and the interiors are nice, but god they are dull and boring even on the top models IMO. Plus the way I was treated from main dealers is disgusting.

Focus ST might be a shout though, never thought of that  hmmm .... 5 door, turbo 2.0 and decent mpg and road tax. 

Also looked at Alfa Guilietta QV's , but they get terrible wright ups for handling and quality. Although reliability they seem to be very good.

Don't quite get the dislike of the new Astra TBH though, have a test drive booked for next weekend, so I shall report back on how I get on. But all info/opinions is very much appreciated.

James


----------



## killem (Dec 27, 2015)

Had an Alfa Guilietta QV. Handling was good but you had to be doing stupid speeds for it to feel fun. Got rid of it due to the water pump failing and shearing the cam belt in half. Lucky for me it was width ways so did not lunch the engine. This was on a 3 and a half year old car with 17 thousand miles on the clock.

Now drive a fiesta ST which is alot more fun at lower speeds.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Merc is alot smaller than a focus is it not, though saying that boot in the focus is rubbish (well so my mate says haha) 

Can say anything about Golf, and my experience with vauxhall has been ok with the cars its the customer service that sucks!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Go for the A class mate, 250 4matic petrol lovely looking car and got some poke in it.
I've just ordered the A45 AMG matic with all the spec, can't wait, should be here by the end of the week, 381 BHP.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

whats the space like inside, i quiet fancy one but with 2 kids not sure they have the room i d need


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

taylor8 said:


> whats the space like inside, i quiet fancy one but with 2 kids not sure they have the room i d need


There's lots of room for two kids:thumb: and a decent boot to put the weekly shop and other things in, just shop around from Merc dealer to dealer to find the best deal. This is a good time to get one because of over stock of the 66 plate, them are the last ones before the 17 plates are ordered, so you will grab a bargain :doublesho mine was the same, just lucky mine had the spec and colour I wanted, just changed the alloys to the new set of C63's 19" they gave about three gran or more I think, but am sure you will be able to get more of, go for the service plan at £27 a month well worth it:thumb:.


----------

